Ask HN: What do regret not doing with your child before they grew up? - mapster
======
omosubi
I'm not a parent but I would encourage parents to try and challenge their
children to do things beyond their comfort zone, whether that's academically,
socially, physically or otherwise. Some of the most valuable lessons a parent
can impart on a child is confidence and resilience and challenging kids to do
things they are scared of helps impart this wisdom.

------
hluska
I'm interested in this question too - I've gotten some excellent parenting
advice from HN.

~~~
jokab
#metoo. My first child just turned 10 and I always feel I did/am doing
everything with her. Hiking, boating, ice skating... even though I don't know
what I am getting into most of the time at my age. I am just dropping by to
see if others have some awesome ideas.

------
turtlecloud
As a guy, getting into fights to defend myself instead of keeping it under the
lid and festering in anger. This keeps up your self esteem and cuts back years
of therapy.

Consequences are much lower - a few cuts and bruises here and there from a
schoolyard scuffle. Kids don’t really know how to fight and aren’t super buff
yet. You also quickly learn to avoid them and talk your way out of problems.
Or at least develop some good smack talk.

If you actually had a father, that is what he would tell you after your mother
scolds you and tell you to avoid conflict. This helps in developing your
masculinity.

Getting into fights as an adult is worse. You might get knifed and the
fighters are stronger. It’s also a dumb thing to do.

~~~
a-saleh
I am not sure if this is a thing you regret not doing `as a child`?

